# Looking for Flemish Giant Breeders in the Midwest



## Audrey (Jan 31, 2010)

i need help! I've been interested in owning a Flemish Giant for some time now, and now that i have a house suitable for such a great pet,i need help findinga reputable breeder! i live near northwest MO [[close to the KS/MO border]] and apparently few people breed such animals around here :tears2:i'm willing to travel quite a ways to pick up my new furry friend, but need help locating a breeder thats within a reasonable distance. I'm not a huge fan of shipping live cargo, so i would much rather drive to go get my new pet, rather than take the chance [[and spend the costs]] of shiping

I'm looking for a reputable, decently priced breeder who would be willing to sell me a _PET_ rabbit[[no show quality needed, just a healthy happy bunny :biggrin2:]]

I've already looked through *dozens* of Flemish Giant organizatin pages with no luck  

could somebody please help?

thanks so much!!!

-Audreyurplepansy:


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 31, 2010)

I went to the National Flemish Giant webpage and the only person I found in KS/Mo that is listed with them is:

Missouri
Rocky and Terri Altic (Hillbilly Rabbitry)
Pleasant Hope, Missouri
Sandy, Fawn, White, Light Gray, Steel Gray, Black, Blue
E-Mail: [email protected]
Phone: 417-267-2307 

There were some rabbits shows listed on the site in Abilene, KS and Neosho (sp?), Mo. You can find the link here:

http://www.nffgrb.com/UpcomingShows.html

Finally, here is the link for the members of the Central States Flemish Giant breeders club:

http://centralstatesflemish.tripod.com/id5.html

The only name from there I recognize (I'm a new flemish breeder) is the Clouse family - I know they are respected and active members of the National club if I remember right.

Edited to add: I'm moving this to the rabbitry area and pm'ing the original poster to let them know!


----------



## Pipp (Feb 1, 2010)

If you want a pet, they're starting to show up in shelters a lot, so best to check that route as well. 

I just got two neglected Flemmies who were meat rabbits that someone got tired of and wanted to dump. 

Check the agriculture ads and rescues as well as breeders. 

Let us know how it goes! 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 5, 2010)

I have only seen one flemish in a rescue. They are flemish mixes all over the place though. I have a number of a girl that just had a litter of faun colored flemies. They are so beautifull. Personally that is my favorite color. She is in Southern WI though. I dont know if that is too far. $35 for a pet. Her number is 1 608 823 7640. I was going to get one of these babies, them I found Khloe and fell in Love. My name is Amanda


----------



## mandyjeank (Feb 5, 2010)

You will love the Flemish Giant breed. They are my favorite. They are almost like little dogs. Oh I just love um. Oh by the way the breeders name is Kayla. She is younger, I actually have talked to her mom a few times. They are a very nice family, and love selling the buns as pets.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 5, 2010)

I kept looking at breeders and low and behold my girl showed up in the rescue I work with. :shock:


----------



## bearbop (Feb 5, 2010)

I love flemish giants


----------



## Audrey (Feb 5, 2010)

Thankfully i found the bunny i was looking for, and though he's a little far away from me [[PA]] the breeder is going above and beyond to help me out and ship this little guy to me  I can't wait!!! He'll be ready around the end of March, and i'll definately have pictures up ASAP


----------

